# Conexion de Potencia



## Vulkan559 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro, es la primera vez que escribo en este foro.

tengo una cunsulta, voy a conectar una potencia Boss CH 1000 para alimentar 2 woofer Pionner de 1000 wats de 12 pulgadas.

La pregunta es en la alimemtacion de la potencia tengo dos terminales uno es para el borne(- "Ground") de la bateria otro para el + de la misma con su fusible y capacitor:¿que capacitor lleva y si es necesario instalarlo?
y Hay un tercero que dice (TO REMOTE TURN ON FROM HEAD UNIT) este no estoy seguro donde va???
El sonido se conecta mediante las fichas Rca.........
como veran no entiendo mucho del tema y tengo un monton de dudas.

Muchas gracias 
saludos 
Osvaldo


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola Vulkan559:

Cuando instalo algún equipo de auto de considerable potencia, siempre compro el capacitor profesional para el amplificador, algunos varían su capacidad desde los 10,000 uf hasta los 25,000 uf.

Dónde conectar el borne (-) del amplificador varía mucho dependiendo de la marca y el modelo del carro, hay algunos que no pueden conectase directo a la batería, ya que podrías dañar la computadora, cuando es el caso, se conecta en el chasis del carro.

Al cable (TO REMOTE TURN ON FROM HEAD UNIT), es cunado tienes un Magazine de CD's por ejemplo, o cualquier otro equipo que se pueda encender junto con la fuente (si es que trae una entrada específica para esta función), y antes de conectarlo debes revisar que la corriente que necesita el Magazine u otro equipo, no exceda la que puede darte el cable del amplificador, de otra manera puedes quemarlo.

Las entradas del estéreo al amplificador efectivamente son RCA. con el número de canales que tenga cada uno.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Vulkan559 (Nov 23, 2006)

ok muchas gracias nuevamente, de seguro voy a vover a molestarlos en estos días con alguna otra consulta.
Saludos.


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

ese cable de nombre raro lo podes conectar a un interruptor entonces prendes la potencia desde ahi. Para que no este todo el tiempo prendida.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Dónde conectar el borne (-) del amplificador varía mucho dependiendo de la marca y el modelo del carro, hay algunos que no pueden conectase directo a la batería, ya que podrías dañar la computadora, cuando es el caso, se conecta en el chasis del carro.



Al revez tienes que tratar de no hacer circular corrientes parasitas por el chasis de auto (carro) por eso mejor tomarlo de la bateria o sino poner una bateria adicional en paralelo

ha visto capacitores de 1F x20V para estos equipos


----------

